# Schwaches Schaltwerkauge



## zonoskar (26. Mai 2004)

Wieso ist das Schaltwerkauge (nennt mann das so?) so schwach ausgeführt am Hardride? Und wieso ist da noch ein extra riss wo es am meisten belastet wird? Das Schaltwerk verbiegt schon wenn mann es sanft gegen ne Mauer stellt!

Haben alle Alutech Rahmen so ne schwaches Schaltwerkauge? Mir ist das Schaltwerk komplett abgebrochen als ich das Hinterrad ausbaute (zu gegeben, ich war da nicht sehr vorsichtig). Glücklicherweise hatte ich ne extra Schaltwerkauge bestellt.


----------



## frozen Biker (26. Mai 2004)

Also bei meinem Schaltauge ist auch diese Kerbe! Aber bis jetzt hat es gehalten, ich meine gut das rad ist ja auch erst ne woche im einsatz gewesen
aber in der woche hatte ich no problems! Hab aber auch von denen die die Sau schon länger haben noch keine negativen Sachen über das Schaltauge gehört!
Aber vielleicht können die ja mal selbst berichten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smog (26. Mai 2004)

guten abend.

die kerbe ist eine sollbruchstelle, damit bei starker belastung das schaltauge bricht, und nicht der rahmen oder das schaltwerk.
deswegen ist es ja auch auswechselbar.

gruss
smog


----------



## Das Waldi (26. Mai 2004)

Jop ist auch nur sinnvoll so. Mir is an nem CC-Rahmen schonmal die Bohrung für die Schraube vom Schaltauge weggerissen


----------



## Airhaenz (27. Mai 2004)

Beim Wildsautreffen  in winterberg ist mir das Schaltauge abgebrochen.ein fetter Stein vom VR flog dagegen.
Die Kerbe ist wie gesagt eine Sollbruchstelle. Da Juergen vor Ort war hab ich soford ein neues bekommen. Dieses war ohne die Kerbe! 
Also wenn jemand die Schaltaugen mit Kerbe fuer zu schwach haelt, kann er sicher ueber Juergen eins ohne beziehen.
Meine Meinung ist, das mit Kerbe ist besser, die Kerbe sollte nicht ganz so tief sein.


----------



## Moe (27. Mai 2004)

Ich habe auch das Schaltauge mit Sollbruchstelle. Bis jetzt hat es schon einige DHs unbeschadet überstanden.


----------



## wolfi (27. Mai 2004)

wer sich schon mal das ausfallende oder das gewinde zerstört hat, weiß den vorteil eines anschraubbaren schaltauges mit sollbruchstelle zu schätzen.
das hat nichts mit "schwachem" teil oder so zu tuen. im gegenteil, sei froh!
gruß
der wolfi


----------



## zonoskar (27. Mai 2004)

Ich soll froh sein weil das Teil abbricht wenn ich das Hinterrad wechsle? Das seh ich nicht so. Wenn mann einen 200g schweres Schaltwerk an einen 2.5mm dicken Alu streifen macht und dan ein halbes jahr schüttelt, fallt es wahrscheinlich vom selbst ab. Das Teil soll ja auch die seitliche Schaltkräfte übernehmen. Das Schaltauge ist 4mm dick, die Kerbe ist bei mir 1.5mm tief. Also ich hab nichts gegen einen Sollbruchstelle, aber dies ist ein weinig 'overdone': eine Zeitbombe.

Ich werde mal bei Jürgen ein Schaltauge bestellen ohne Kerbe, das sollte braf verbiegen wenn das Schaltwerk etwas trifft, aber so einfach abbrechen soll es nicht (IMHO).


----------



## gbm31 (27. Mai 2004)

unsinn.

solange das hr drin ist, hält die nuss des schnellspanners das auswechselbare schaltauge fest. da altert nix.

must halt ein bissle aufpassen, wenn kein laufrad drin ist. da rüttelt aber normalerweise auch nix an dem ding...


----------



## wolfi (27. Mai 2004)

meine meinung:
um bei einem radwechsel das schaltauge abzubrechen musst du aber schon wirklich sehr grobmotorisch vorgehen...
aber wenn du wirklich 1,5mm rille hast, ist das etwas sehr tief! ich habe 1 schaltauge ohne rille und eins mit ca. 0,5mm rille.
gruß
der wolfi


----------



## TinglTanglTom (27. Mai 2004)

die sollbruchstelle ist schon richtig!

mir ist in 2 jahren erst ein schaltauge an der sau abgebrochen, aber auch nur weils mir bei nem sprung den linken fuß vom pedal gezogen hat und ich damit dann das schaltwerk weggerissen hab... 
wenns nich auswechselbar gewesen wäre (santa cruz etc) wäre da alles verbogen gewesen, rahmen, schaltwerk etc...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frozen Biker (27. Mai 2004)

@tom

fährst du rückwerts?


----------



## zonoskar (27. Mai 2004)

Hier ein Bild vom Teil, die Rille ist wirklich 1.5mm tief:


----------



## anderson (27. Mai 2004)

ui, das ist schon sehr dünn. meins hatte keine nut und ist abgerissen. die schaltung hatts dabei allerdings auch genknackt. hätt ich doch ne nut gehabt!

haller


----------



## gbm31 (27. Mai 2004)

hui, das sieht ja ganz anders aus wie das von der sau, die ich kenne. mal was neues. nehme also hiermit des oben gesagte zurück und behaupte das gegenteil! 

ne, im ernst: die sollbruchstelle ist ganz sinnvoll, bei einem richtigen crash wird der rahmen, speziell aber die befestigung für das schaltauge, geschont. beim laufradein/ausbau sollte man aber in seltensten fällen so heftig zu werke gehen, daß man das ding abbricht. eher würd ich verstehen, daß da was beim transport ohne laufräder, z.b. im auto, passiert.


----------



## TinglTanglTom (2. Juni 2004)

frozen Biker schrieb:
			
		

> @tom
> 
> fährst du rückwerts?



schande übermich, der rechte wars aus fahrersicht natürlich


----------



## frozen Biker (2. Juni 2004)

Ja mitem linken währe es ein bisschen schwer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui (2. Juni 2004)

frozen Biker schrieb:
			
		

> Ja mitem linken währe es ein bisschen schwer!



meins ging dieses jahr schon 2 mal in kaputt, so ein bisschen stabieler wär nicht schlecht. is ja auch nicht so billig das teil.


----------



## zonoskar (30. Juni 2004)

Das nächste Teil hat es einen Monate ausgehalten. Wieder ein Ausfallende kaputt. Dieses mal bin ich von einen 1.5m drop-off abgefahren und das Teil brach dann ab. Dieses mal ist auch mein Schaltwerk im eimer weil ich nicht schnell genug bremste


----------

